# September Indiana/Kentucky MNT



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

OK, for all those that missed the last make n take we are trying to get enough people together for another one. If you have an idea of a date or project let it be known. Also if you would like to do a lecture on something please feel free to speak up. We had a great time at the last one and it really helps having all the extra support when you hit a snag. I have plans on the weekend of the 25th -27th. Anybody interested?


----------

